# Any suggestions for avoiding another TPLO knee surgery?



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Molly seems to be recovering well from her TPLO surgery at the end of March. Her x-rays show nice bone healing. The ortho vet told us to double her exercise time and start some slow trotting for the next three weeks on controlled leash walks. Then she can go off-leash. He did not mention avoiding activities.

But through your experiences are there any activities or dog type sports we should consider avoiding now? Prior to her surgery, there were never any moments when Molly yelped like ouch, I tore my ligament! Thinking back, it was a time when she was going on a lot of agility equip at obedience training, found a GSD playgroup and had a couple fun free for all plays in an empty school yard, once skidded on a muddy field, and 1-2x a week would chase her ball on the beach. I'm also wondering if lure coursing might be too intense?
Any thought?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Chiropractic care and laser therapy. There are many people, even in the field, that feel like TPLO surgeries are resorted to way too fast. 

Many swear by laser therapy. Also, I know a few dogs that because of conformation were not candidates for tplo surgery. Obviously some exercises had to be avoided by keeping a lean weight on them and lots of exercise to build of muscle helped a lot.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Anubis_Star said:


> Chiropractic care and laser therapy. There are many people, even in the field, that feel like TPLO surgeries are resorted to way too fast.
> 
> Many swear by laser therapy. Also, I know a few dogs that because of conformation were not candidates for tplo surgery. Obviously some exercises had to be avoided by keeping a lean weight on them and lots of exercise to build of muscle helped a lot.


 Thanks for responding.
Weight is now a problem, and we've started doing cutting back by a 1/3. Since we could not walk or exercise for 2 months, my dog, my daughter and myself all gained 3lbs.

I'm just a little nervous about having Molly doing more advanced activities like agility and lure coursing, even though the vet gave no restrictions after 3 weeks of long walks and trotting.


----------

